
Ask HN: How do you take notes on your laptop? - Kastakin
I&#x27;m building my Linux system as debloated as I can and I would like to know if you guys found ways to take notes during lectures with light&#x2F;not dependencies heavy software.
======
iamNumber4
Markdown, any existing text editor.

Low tech, shut the lid, place paper on it, use writing implement of your
choice.

------
ctrlaltdev
VIM! (I'm almost joking)

VSCode in markdown with the preview panel open.

Or you can easily create your own with electron.

------
kevin335200
Markdown editor. I'm using Typora. Sometimes Google Keep only.

------
renu
I am using Xpad.

------
sns989
Typora

